# Css Style ändern?



## i-mehl (7. Januar 2004)

Also ich will 2 Styles auf meiner HP. Und man sollte wählen können ohne das dann eine neue Seite läd sondern sich nur das Style ändern. Geht das?

Kann man mit da einen Link oder Befehl oder so macher der die Quelle der CSS-Datei ändert?
Geht das so oder geht das mit JavaScript oder PHP? 
Ich weis nur das es geht, weil ich es schon auf andern Pages gesehen habe

Bitte um Hilfe
MfG i-mehl


----------



## Fabian H (7. Januar 2004)

http://www.tiptom.ch/tests/css_test/css_intro.html
http://www.howtocreate.co.uk/tutorials/index.php?tut=0&part=27


----------



## i-mehl (7. Januar 2004)

Finde nichts!

Finde nirgents den code für eine Auswahl. Kann mir jemand bitte den kompletten code geben.


----------



## Dick Starbuck (7. Januar 2004)

Die Links von Fabian sind doch genau das Richtige ?!

Hier siehst du eine Demo Seite für genau das, was du suchst. 
Im Quelltext findest du dann auch die Funktionsweise der Buttons und den Link zu dieser .js-Datei, in der alles nochmal recht gut beschrieben ist.

Gruß, Dick


----------

